# What is your Ideal CRS breeding tank setup?



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi. Getting in more CRS to add to my breeding population and planning on moving them to a planted species tank (they are with rcs at the moment). 

What is your opinion on an ideal, low maintenance setup that would work well?

I was thinking about using either a 15(this one is already setup), 20L or 29, as I have these available to work with, planting with MTS and oil dri or turface, low light, lots of java moss, crypts, and other undemanding plants, sponge filter. Keeping temps in the low to mid 70s, minor column dosing, mainly calcium/magnesium to help get the GH up a little (currently <1), and adding wood/alder cones to bring the ph down a little (natural ph is in mid 7s)

My goal is to get them breeding, and obviously keeping them happy 
Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## B-9 (Apr 11, 2011)

id go pure turface. and focus more on mosses/fissidens. They really love moss.

as far as tank size, id go with the 20 or 29. Your colony can only get as large as their habitat.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm getting ready to start up a 29 Cherry breeding tank. Kitty litter with a topsoil base. No CO2 and low lighting.


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

well I have only just recently bred shrimp in my tank thats a 40gal breeder stuffed with plants. They like water stability in order to breed well so the bigger the tank the better the water quality! so a 20-29+ would be perfect! stuffed with moss and lots of places to hid. mabye some star grass would be great for them also to hid in because it grows thick and in a bush. also i have this small sword grass, pigmy grass i think its called that they love to run through and pick out all the debris in the grass! but any tank that separates them from other fish and provides around the right water chemistry you've got it made!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would want something very long and wide, but shallow.


----------



## gitusukka (Jun 29, 2007)

I've had good results before with Aquasoil.


----------

